# VBA - in Bestimmte Zelle Springen



## Thomax (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich nun seit Gestern Abend mit Excel und VBA bin also noch ein sehr Blutiger Anfänger - Hilfe wäre trotzdem Nett 

Also, mein Problem ist folgendes.

Aufgabenstellung:

Erstelle ein Eingabe Maske für eine Getränkeliste. Hier sollen Buttons vorhanden sein, mit denen man den (seinen) Namen auswählt und anschliessend die Getränke (Button-Bier, Button-Wasser) Auswählt, die man Entnommen hat. Anschliessend soll man das mit OK Bestätigen und die Anzahl zur Schon Vorhandenen Anzahl hinzugezählt werden.

Soweit bin ich:

Ich habe nun schon etwas herumgespielt (u.a. mit der Hilfe dieses Forums) und bin auch schon auf ein "Kleines" Ergebnis gestoßen. Ich habe nun einen Button mit Label "Thomas" (funktion=schreibt in Celle(2,1) Thomas) dann habe ich einen Button mit dem Label Bier, dieser Zählt immer +1 in einer Celle(2,10), sobald man auf "OK" klickt wird das Ergebnis aus Celle(2,10) zu Celle(2,2) hinzugezählt. 

Soweit so gut, bisher habe ich das alles mit Absoluten Angaben gemacht und nicht gerade Professionell 

Mein Wunsch wäre es nun, das mit dem klick auf den Namens-Button, er in die entsprechende Zeile in der Spalte "Namen" springt. Anschliessend soll er mit dem Klick auf den Button"Bier" in der Zeile bleiben und in die Entsprechende Spalte springen und dort dann eben immer die Summe eintragen (vorhandenes + Neu eingebenes).

Nach einer Suche bei Google und im (u.a. diesem) Forum habe ich dann einen Beitrag gefunden, der grob diesem entspricht, allerdings kann ich damit nur nach einem Wort suchen und er markiert mir dann die Zelle, in der das Wort steht. Nun komme bspw. nicht in Celle(2,3) mit einer Relativen bezeichnung (1. Namen suchen 2. 2 Zellen nach rechts springen),

Nun die Frage, gibt es (die gibt es mit sicherheit  ) eine funktion, mit der ich in eine bestimmte Zelle springe die sich aus Namen (zeile) und Getränk(Spalte) ergibt?

Ich hoffe mal, das ich es einigemaßen Verständlich erklärt habe und danke euch schonmal im Vorfeld für eure Antworten.

Grüße Thomas


----------

